# Favorite Places to Shop Online



## islandgirl930 (Mar 12, 2006)

What are your favorite places to shop online?

~~~~~

victoriassecret.com

fredericks.com

windsorstore.com

macys.com

nordstroms.com

handbags.com

oldnavy.com

dillards.com

~~~~

If this topic already exsists, please forgive me. I did a search but nothing came up.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 12, 2006)

I dont' shop online . . .too poor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

:hehe:


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 12, 2006)

i go to random sites for sales and stuff, but here are some i go to:

http://www.fredflare.com

http://www.ebay.com

http://www.amazon.com

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com

those are some that i can think of right now....


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 12, 2006)

here is a relevant thread.

personally i only shop on ebay and amazon online.


----------



## Angie2006 (Mar 12, 2006)

My first stop always seems to be ebay and even if thats not the first place I go, I always go there and compare prices before purchasing.


----------



## pieced (Mar 12, 2006)

If i's clothes and things, then www.asos.co.uk, for cosmetics, it's www.hqhair.com, and eletronics, it's whatever is cheapest...


----------



## lemonpops (Mar 15, 2006)

www.victoriassecret.com

www.ebay.com

www.fredflare.com

www.ae.com

www.delias.com

more but i cant think of them


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 15, 2006)

www.victoriassecret.com

www.fredricksofhollywood.com

www.mydivascloset.com

www.babyphat.com

www.xoxo.com

www.bebe.com

www.maccosmetics.com

www.stevemadden.com

www.ebay.com


----------



## natalievi (Mar 16, 2006)

www.ardenb.com

www.shopkitson.com

www.nordstroms.com

www.saks.com

www.neimanmarcus.com

www.clubmonaco.com

:w00t:


----------



## msmegz (Mar 16, 2006)

www.rampage.com

www.macys.com

www.ae.com

www.victoriassecret.com

www.ninewest.com

www.xoxo.com


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow, Thanks for posting these sites! I love xoxo and and arden b. Can't wait to start shopping. :icon_chee


----------



## ClassicGirl (Mar 16, 2006)

oldnavy.com

bananarepublic.com

nordstrom.com

shopbop.com

sephora.com

gloss.com

ebay.com


----------



## feedxmexglamour (Mar 19, 2006)

*saksfifthavenue.com*
*forever21.com*
*ebay.com*
*overstock.com*
*alloy.com*
*drugstore.com*


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 30, 2006)

i never buy on line

but i know ebuy its great:laughing:


----------



## mehrunissa (May 8, 2006)

http://www.anthropologie.com

http://www.jcrew.com

http://www.zappos.com

http://www.bananarepublic.com

http://www.bluefly.com


----------



## SierraWren (May 8, 2006)

Victoria's Secret.com

sephora.com

gloss.com

smartbargains.com

thefifteendollarstore.com

ebay.com

bostonproper.com

newportnews.com


----------



## susanks1 (May 8, 2006)

www.ebay.com

www.victoriassecret.com

www.sephora.com

The closest Sephora to me is 4 hours.


----------



## milady78 (May 8, 2006)

www.revolveclothing.com

www.amazon.com


----------



## KellyB (May 8, 2006)

OOh I wish you woudn't have let me know about handbags.com:laughing:

I go to Sephora......way too much

Ebay........almost as much

and mac.....not quite enough


----------



## pinkbundles (May 8, 2006)

i don't necessarily shop online...but i go on it a lot to see which products/items i like, look for reviews and colour swatches and then i go to actual store and buy them. and it works out for me b/c 99% of the time, i have already made up my mind, so there's no second guessing when i go to the store and a SA tries to change my mind!

here's a few of my faves:

www.eluxury.com

www.bananarepublic.com

www.gap.com

www.maccosmetics.com

www.chapters.indigo.ca


----------



## prettybabi11492 (May 9, 2006)

I don't buy online, but I look to see what I like and then buy it in the store.

www.abercrombie.com

www.abercrombiekids.com

www.ae.com

www.hollisterco.com

others from time to time as well, but I visit these the most...


----------



## Amethyst (May 9, 2006)

www.bananarepublic.com

www.jcrew.com

www.oldnavy.com

www.amazon.com

www.ebay.com

www.victoriassecret.com

www.bluefly.com

www.sephora.com

www.gap.com


----------



## dentaldee (May 9, 2006)

i went to that fifteendollarstore.com and a worm virus alert came up !!!!! be careful!!


----------



## gemgirl (May 10, 2006)

I don't shop, more like alot of window shopping

www.ebay.com.au

www.eyeslipsface.com.au


----------



## blackmettalic (May 10, 2006)

www.sephora.com

www.ebay.com

www.laredoute.com

www.victoriassecret.com

www.dillards.com

www.macys.com

etc.


----------



## Leony (May 12, 2006)

VC, Isetan, Hankyu, Stylife.co.jp and Rakuten.co.jp

I live in Japan so I mostly buy stuff from Japanese online shopping website.


----------



## lainey (May 16, 2006)

http://b2b.zipia.net/

http://ebay.com

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sugersoul (May 16, 2006)

www.bluefly.com

(designers at discount prices!!)

www.eluxury.com

www.bebe.com

www.bananarepublic.com

www.shopbop.com

www.expressfashion.com


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 19, 2006)

i always shope online

maccosmetics.com

shoes.com

crabtreeandevelyn.com

ebay.com

sephora.com

victoriasecret.com

drugstore.com


----------



## tmoyers (May 29, 2006)

Americaneagleouttfiters.com

Bluenile.com

Rosssimon.com

Ice.com

Bliss.com

What are your fav places to shop on line?? ~~~~

victoriassecret.com

fredericks.com

windsorstore.com

macys.com

nordstroms.com

handbags.com

oldnavy.com

dillards.com

~~~~

If this topic already exsists, please forgive me. I did a search but nothing came up.


----------



## blondie703 (May 30, 2006)

fredflare


----------



## cute (Jun 1, 2006)

hi , i'm looking for a pair of designer jeans on ebay ( such as miss sixty , replay.. ) .However , i hardly trust any sellers even their feedback are good and they are power sellers.

do you know any good sellers ?

thank you very much


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 2, 2006)

i love shopping online. Internet has the best stuff I wouldn't find in stores...

I would buy a whole new wardrobe if I could!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like:

Ebay

http://gojane.com

http://alloy.com

http://delias.com

http://forever21.com

http://wetseal.com

http://zappos.com


----------



## maggiesze1 (Jun 4, 2006)

I particularly like:

asos.com

forever21.com

mandee.com

wetseal.com

ae.com

sammoon.com

drugstore.com

daisymaze.com


----------



## Maude (Jun 4, 2006)

I like

http://www.asos.com

http://www.victoriassecret.com

http://www.abercrombie.com

http://www.forever21.com

http://www.fredflare.com

http://www.revolveclothing.com

http://www.shopbop.com

http://www.ebay.ca

http://www.sephora.com

http://www.target.com


----------

